# Solved: C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmd.exe



## xtylerx (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi,

I've got the same problem, but whenever the Sitebar application pops up, so does a window with C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmd.exe pops up as well, and from there on in, I cannot access the internet. I can only access it for about 5 mins after restarting. I've tried all the steps above. Here's my Hijack this log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 4:57:19 PM, on 10/19/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido\security suite\ewidoctrl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\lsass.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
C:\Program Files\HPQ\Quick Launch Buttons\EabServr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\Binaries\MSConfig.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apntex.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\WinRAR\WinRAR.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\Tyler\LOCALS~1\Temp\Rar$EX00.547\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_CA&c=Q304&bd=pavilion&pf=laptop
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.absolutepunk.net/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_CA&c=Q304&bd=pavilion&pf=laptop
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cpqset] C:\Program Files\HPQ\Default Settings\cpqset.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eabconfg.cpl] C:\Program Files\HPQ\Quick Launch Buttons\EabServr.exe /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WINDOWS SYSTEM MANAGER] \spoolsvc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIModeChange] Ati2mdxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSConfig] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\Binaries\MSConfig.exe /auto
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [WINDOWS SYSTEM MANAGER] \spoolsvc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office OneNote 2003 Quick Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\ONENOTEM.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office OneNote 2003 Quick Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\ONENOTEM.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\npjpi142_03.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\npjpi142_03.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {341FF14B-00CB-49F5-A427-A164DF1D5E1F} (MALPlaybackCtrl Class) - http://musicstore.connect.com/assets/activexplayer/SMALStreaming.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1129161771468
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B49C4597-8721-4789-9250-315DFBD9F525} (IWinAmpActiveX Class) - http://cdn.digitalcity.com/radio/ampx/ampx2.6.1.11_en_dl.cab
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ewido security suite control - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido\security suite\ewidoctrl.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Local Security Authority Subsystem Service (lsass) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\lsass.exe
O23 - Service: SoundMAX Agent Service (SoundMAX Agent Service (default)) - Analog Devices, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe

Thanks a lot for any help. Any quick response would be greatly appreciated as I have a research essay due tomorrow.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *xtylerx*

Welcome to Tech Support Guy Forums!

I have split your post off to its own thread, it is less confusing that way.

Please continue replies here.

Thank You


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Move hijack

HiJack This V1.99.1 http://thespykiller.co.uk/files/hijackthis_sfx.exe - double click the DL file and click *UNZIP* letting it extract to its default folder C:\Program FIles\HiJackThis, run it from there

Fix these with HJT  mark them, close IE, click fix checked

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WINDOWS SYSTEM MANAGER] \spoolsvc.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [WINDOWS SYSTEM MANAGER] \spoolsvc.exe

O23 - Service: Local Security Authority Subsystem Service (lsass) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\lsass.exe
=============

Click Start > Run > and type in:

services.msc

Click OK.

In the services window find this EXACT name

Local Security Authority Subsystem Service

Rightclick and choose "Properties". On the "General" tab under "Service Status" click the "Stop" button to stop the service. Beside "Startup Type" in the dropdown menu select "Disabled". Click Apply then OK. File-Exit the Services utility.

+++++++++++++++++++++++
DL http://www.downloads.subratam.org/KillBox.zip

Restart your computer into safe mode now. (Tapping F8 at the first black screen) Perform the following steps in safe mode:

Double-click on Killbox.exe to run it. Now put a tick by Standard File Kill. In the "Full Path of File to Delete" box, copy and paste each of the following lines one at a time then click on the button that has the red circle with the X in the middle after you enter each file. It will ask for confimation to delete the file. Click Yes. Continue with that same procedure until you have copied and pasted all of these in the "Paste Full Path of File to Delete" box.

C:\WINDOWS\lsass.exe

Note: It is possible that Killbox will tell you that one or more files do not exist. If that happens, just continue on with all the files. Be sure you don't miss any.

Exit the Killbox.

START  RUN  type in %temp% OK - Edit  Select all  File  Delete
Delete everything in the C:\Windows\Temp folder or C:\WINNT\temp
Empty the recycle bin
Boot and post a new log from normal NOT safe mode

*Please give feedback on what worked/didnt work and the current status of your system*


----------



## xtylerx (Oct 19, 2005)

OK I followed everything, and everything worked, except when i was in services.msc, i couldn't Stop the one process, I could only disable it. Here's the new log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 5:43:58 PM, on 10/19/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido\security suite\ewidoctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
C:\Program Files\HPQ\Quick Launch Buttons\EabServr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apntex.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasDtServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\GIANTAntiSpywareUpdater.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Tyler\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_CA&c=Q304&bd=pavilion&pf=laptop
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.absolutepunk.net/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_CA&c=Q304&bd=pavilion&pf=laptop
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cpqset] C:\Program Files\HPQ\Default Settings\cpqset.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eabconfg.cpl] C:\Program Files\HPQ\Quick Launch Buttons\EabServr.exe /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIModeChange] Ati2mdxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TrojanScanner] C:\Program Files\Trojan Remover\Trjscan.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [gcasServ] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office OneNote 2003 Quick Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\ONENOTEM.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office OneNote 2003 Quick Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\ONENOTEM.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\npjpi142_03.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\npjpi142_03.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {341FF14B-00CB-49F5-A427-A164DF1D5E1F} (MALPlaybackCtrl Class) - http://musicstore.connect.com/assets/activexplayer/SMALStreaming.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1129161771468
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B49C4597-8721-4789-9250-315DFBD9F525} (IWinAmpActiveX Class) - http://cdn.digitalcity.com/radio/ampx/ampx2.6.1.11_en_dl.cab
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ewido security suite control - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido\security suite\ewidoctrl.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: SoundMAX Agent Service (SoundMAX Agent Service (default)) - Analog Devices, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe

lsass.exe is still there..does that mean I did something wrong? In Killbox, it said that the file could not be deleted


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

I will assume this is "legit" - http://www.absolutepunk.net/

Careful there is a valid lsass but it is in system32 try deleteing the one I gave you again.

Clean







- If you feel it is fixed, mark it solved via thread tools above - if not what is the current situation?


----------



## xtylerx (Oct 19, 2005)

Yeah it's legit, thanks for your help. If the problem persists, I'll let you know.


----------



## foloeel (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi 
Can I ressurect this thread, I have this problem and have used HijackThis v1.99.but it didn't 
show these to fix:

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WINDOWS SYSTEM MANAGER] \spoolsvc.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [WINDOWS SYSTEM MANAGER] \spoolsvc.exe

O23 - Service: Local Security Authority Subsystem Service (lsass) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\lsass.exe

The original thread is old so anyone know what I could do to fix this.

Thanks


----------

